# Western Unimount MVP wiring problems



## snowmakerdrew (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi I am new to snowplows and I am having trouble getting a western unimount working on a 01 dodge ram 2500 cummins. I cannot seem to get the high or low beams to work, nor the pump motor. The turn signals on the plow work and my truck headlights turn off when I plug the plow in. I figure I am having a ground issue or a relay problem but this whole relay system confuses me. Does anyone have one of these systems they can take a picture of? I know Western has the public library but I cannot seem to find the problem. 

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://library.westernplows.com/doc...clevel=&filename=21936_121704.pdf&doctype=pdf

That what your looking for?


----------



## snowmakerdrew (Sep 27, 2015)

I just realized I posted this in the wrong area of the forum. I apologize for that. This belongs in the truck and equipment repair.

I have seen those schematics and I will try the trouble shooting guide but I believe the previous owner did some rigging of his own so I am a bit lost on what I am working with. If I cannot track down the problem what are my options for updating the wiring?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What did he rig?


----------



## snowmakerdrew (Sep 27, 2015)

Its just a mess of wires that hook up to the relays. He has spliced other wired onto the existing with different colors etc. I think I may possibly have a couple of loose wires that are causing the problem. 

UPDATE: I have tracked down the problem for the power to the pump. The switched power wires in the truck side harness were bad. The plow is now functioning as it should but I am still having a problem with the lights. Turn signals and parking lamps work, no high or low beams.


----------



## snowmakerdrew (Sep 27, 2015)

Okay I am having a bit of trouble here with the lights. Which wiring diagram should I be going off of for the relays? The unimount mvp mechanics guide? Or should I be looking at a vehicle specific diagram? I am mounting on a 2001 Dodge Ram 2500 5.9 cummins. Thanks drew


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

A vehicle specific wiring guide isn't going to do you much good for plow wiring.
Try the plow wiring time start with.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You have a test light, look at the relays, the terminals are marked. Look for 87 and 87a. These are the ones that should be sending power to the headlamps. Your parking lights power up the relays. Did you try new ones?


----------



## snowmakerdrew (Sep 27, 2015)

I do have a test light. Should I be going off of this diagram? 
http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/21857_061503_web.pdf

Or should I be going off of this diagram? 
http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/62918_011400.pdf
The lights that are in the truck are stamped with hb5 if that makes any difference?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

First, how many relays are there for the plow?


----------



## snowmakerdrew (Sep 27, 2015)

dieselss;2044468 said:


> First, how many relays are there for the plow?


There are 4 relays.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Then you need to look up the schematic for the 4 relay system


----------



## snowmakerdrew (Sep 27, 2015)

And where would I find that? There are so many different relay wiring options I am very confused. None of this wires were hooked up to the relays when I got it so I am lost without some actual insight. Someone has to know how to wire this thing...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Was this already installed and now you have problems, or is this a new install with used parts?


----------



## snowmakerdrew (Sep 27, 2015)

Randall Ave;2046884 said:


> Was this already installed and now you have problems, or is this a new install with used parts?


I bought the plow and truck from a guy who had this western on the truck at one time. He had removed the plow and wiring to sell separately, he didn't think he was going to sell as package. All of the plow controls work fine. It's just the lights I am struggling with as I am not sure which diagram to be going off of.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Towards the end are the relay schematics

http://library.westernplows.com/doc...ename=22373.07_110108_for_Web.pdf&doctype=pdf


----------



## snowmakerdrew (Sep 27, 2015)

dieselss;2046897 said:


> Towards the end are the relay schematics
> 
> http://library.westernplows.com/doc...ename=22373.07_110108_for_Web.pdf&doctype=pdf


Okay but which one should I be looking at? I don't see anything that says what I should be using.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

snowmakerdrew;2046970 said:


> Okay but which one should I be looking at? I don't see anything that says what I should be using.


ok work with me a little ok smalls.
page 48 of the last link i posted has your dodge info
then its either page 65, 0r 83. since you didnt post what specifics your truck has, i cant go any further, but both diagrams are showing 6 relays.


----------



## snowmakerdrew (Sep 27, 2015)

dieselss;2047039 said:


> ok work with me a little ok smalls.
> page 48 of the last link i posted has your dodge info
> then its either page 65, 0r 83. since you didnt post what specifics your truck has, i cant go any further, but both diagrams are showing 6 relays.


Okay thank you. This plow stuff is all new to me so I apologize for not knowing what info I should be giving you guys to be able to assist. What kind of truck specifics would you be interested in? (I am learning here)
Thanks again for bearing with me and the help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Like I said, page 48 asks some questions that you need to answer. What lights and drls or not.


----------



## snowmakerdrew (Sep 27, 2015)

Well call me stupid but I have searched high and low and I see nothing that shows how to wire the relays for hb-1 lights with a 12 pin plug for a unimount mvp. I'll just hard wire them in with a toggle switch at this point. Trying to find the correct information is like pulling teeth.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a 6 relay system, what's the issue?
Did you look on page 65 or 83?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It may look like a mess of wires like you said. But they are all color coded. It's all in the Western diagram.


----------



## snowmakerdrew (Sep 27, 2015)

dieselss;2047378 said:


> It's a 6 relay system, what's the issue?
> Did you look on page 65 or 83?


Page 65 shows a 9 pin plug
Page 83 shows 12 pin with 5 relays and drl. I don't have drl and I don't see anything that shows 12 pin non drl for hb1. That's the issue. Is there any way to change this to isolation module? I'm sick of messing with these relays.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Page 63.....


----------



## snowmakerdrew (Sep 27, 2015)

dieselss;2047394 said:


> Page 63.....


Page 63 is a 9 pin plug, not 12.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes it is I didn't see that.
Well you have the wiring diagrams, follow the color codes. See which one matches up. I don't think it's Gunna be that difficult


----------

